# Which colour background?



## Fred Dulley (16 Mar 2011)

Hi folks.
What colour background would you choose for my scape? Or even frosted paper?
Keen to hear your opinions 
I'm hoping to get some staurogyne repens for the front left and also at the back to the right of the Limnophila aromatica.





Cheers


----------



## George Farmer (16 Mar 2011)

Hey Fred,

Great to see you on here mate! 

Lovely look 'scape.

Due to the equipment I'd go for a black background.  Then for final photos, if you do any, remove the equipment, background and backlight the pale wall.


----------



## Fred Dulley (16 Mar 2011)

Hi George.
That makes sense, much appreciated.   
Yes, the tank is plodding along so to speak. I find it always looks different in photos compared to "real life". Easier to see where to improve though.


----------



## toadass (17 Mar 2011)

Hi Fred
I got to agree with George go with the black mate, helps lush green healthy plants stand out too.
Will look nice with the Staurogyne.

Toad


----------



## andyhorne28 (19 Mar 2011)

hi check this background out. i've no idea how you create it so i've posted a question on here, i'll keep you posted if you wish 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYeAeiOh ... re=related

regards
andy


----------

